# [SOLVED] Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!



## rompope00009 (Aug 22, 2007)

So, I tried printing one day on a printer that has been working for years, and suddenly it said "No printer could be found". (NOTE: This was right after an automatic windows update). So i decided to reinstall the printer driver. I went to control center and tried to open 'printers and faxes'. This promptly froze my windows explorer, and i had to end explorer.exe in the task list and restart the process. It happened again and again.

So then I decided to Run -> "control printer" -> OK to manually open the faxes and printers dialog, but nothing happened. 

Then I did a system restore to an earlier point when i knew it was working. But it still didn't work. I ran 6 different anti virus programs and examined and deleted each one individually, none of which were system files. 

I have considered doing an OS recovery (i'm using Win XP home SP2 by the way) but i really don't want to do that because i have over 800 programs that i would have to reinstall, some of which i don't have discs for. So if anyone knows of ways to fix this problem or how to repair windows files ONLY w/o touching my personal settings or program files, I would greatly appreciate it.:smile:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

Hi rompope00009, welcome to TSF..

quick question, do you have a Windows XP installation disc? (I'm not referring to a restore disc) :smile:


----------



## rompope00009 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

No, but I do have the compaq recovery discs which came with my machine, plus there is a recovery partition.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

Ok...if you can get hold of an XP home edition SP2 install disc, you will be able to perform a repair installation which will leave your current programs and files untouched...though you will need to reinstall all Windows Updates again.

Have you tried uninstalling any updates in add/remove programs as that may fix the problem too??


----------



## rompope00009 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

Yes I have done that. I have also removed all unnecessary startup items too. I have a WinXP pro disc (Not installed on this machine) would that work? Would i have to install win XP pro to repair it? (because it's installed on another computer)


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

Pretty sure it needs to be a XP Home disc.

Does this problem only affect your profile or is it system wide?


----------



## rompope00009 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

system wide, for all users. I just thought of starting into safe mode and seeing what happens there, i'm going to try that now.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

K...long shot, but have you recently used any registry cleaners?


----------



## rompope00009 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

only anti virus software (which might have had registry cleaners in them, i don't know). In safe mode i could get into the printers and faxes window, and when i double clicked the 'add a printer' icon, i got a message "Operation could not be completed. The print spooler service is not running."


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

I don't think the spooler service can run in Safe Mode.

Have you checked the printer manafacturer's website for any patches or support advice that may relate to any 'dodgy' Windows Updates? They may even have a specialist clean tool which you can use to completely wipe all your printers files, drivers and registry entries from the machine so you can start again as sometimes these problems can be an indication of corrupt/damaged drivers or registry keys. However, if they do have such a tool, be sure to read the instructions carefully.


----------



## rompope00009 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

They don't, and they also don't have any executable driver installers either, only the drivers files, for which I need to get into the add a printer wizard.


----------



## rompope00009 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

I wiped all drivers also


----------



## rompope00009 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Solution*

I have found out a solution that worked for me. I tried a printer driver cleaner, and that didn't work, but these instructions worked:

http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=8&threadID=170654&start=0

I'll paste in the 3rd party text also in case it gets deleted on the other site:



"The following steps will wipe printer and printer drivers from the computer:

A. Removing entries from Add/Remove programs.
B. Removing entries from Printers and Faxes folder.
C. Removing entries from Registry.
D. Removing folders from C:\Windows

A. Add/Remove Programs:
=======================
1. Click Start, Control Panel and double-click Add/Remove Programs.
2. If there is an entry relating to one of the printers, select it, then click Change/Remove.
3. Follow the dialog and "uninstall all" or "remove all" as appropriate.

Some "printer software" have programs that show up here and it will be a good idea to remove those before going any further.

B. Printers Folder:
===================
1. Click Start, Control Panel and double-click Printers and Faxes.
2. Delete all the Printers available, by right-click and selecting "delete" option.
3. Click File menu and select Server Properties.
4. Select the Drivers tab.
5. For each entry, select the entry and click Remove.

C. Windows Registry:
====================

Before modifying registry, take a backup of it.

1. Click Start and click on Run.
2. Type Regedit and from File menu, click on Export Registry.
3. Select "All" option for backing up every key of registry.
4. Give a destination file (say Regbackup) and save it on to the Desktop.
5. Now, click "+" beside HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM
6. Click "+" beside CurrentControlSet
7. Click "+" beside Control
8. Click "+" beside Print
9. Click "+" beside Environments
10. Click "+" beside Windows NT x86
11. Click "+" beside Drivers
12. Under this key, there will be the keys Version-2 and Version-3 (some may be absent, which is normal)
13. Click on each Version key to find contents in the right-window pane.
14. Delete all the sub-keys inside Version-2 and Version-3, but not these keys themselves.
15. From File menu, click exit.

D. Deleting Folders:
====================
1. Click Start, Run and type "cmd" (without quotes).
2. Key-in the following commands:

net stop spooler
net start spooler

3. Type exit.
4. Open Windows Explorer and navigate to:

%systemroot%\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86

NOTE: %systemroot% is usually C:\Windows, but it might be "winnt" or something else; this is set when the OS is installed.

5. Inside w32x86, there will be folders with the names 2 and 3 (some may be absent, which is normal)
6. Delete all of the files and sub-folders in each of the 2 and 3 folders, but not the folders themselves.
7. Inside w32x86, there may be other folders with names starting with "hewlett_packard", "hphp" or something else; delete these folders also.
8. Restart the print spooler (as in 2nd step, above)
9. Restart the computer.

At this point, the system should be pretty well back to the way it was before any printers were installed. The printing subsystem is then "clean" and ready for printers to be added using printer drivers. Install the all-in-one software, now."

Thanks!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Printer and faxes crashes explorer...HELP!!!*

What make and model is it please?

EDIT: Disregard :smile: Well done for fixing the problem


----------

